# How Do I Grant Access To A User To Login Remotely To Windows 2000 Server?



## Robs58 (Apr 9, 2011)

Greetings!

As a member of the administrators group on a Windows 2000 server, I am attempting to grant a regular (non-administrator) user the ability to login to the Windows 2000 server from a remote desktop computer using the "Remote Desktop Connection" feature.

Because I myself am able to login remotely to the Windows 2000 server (using Remote Desktop Connection" feature), I know for a fact that the service is enabled and running successfully on the
Windows 2000 server.

My question is: How do I grant a remote user access to login remotely to the Windows 2000 server from their desktop PC using the Remote Desktop Connection feature on their desktop computer?

Many thanks in advance to your comments.

Regards,

RobS


----------



## peterh40 (Apr 15, 2007)

Load the Local Security Policy (secpol.msc) and check that the following User Rights Assignments are applied to members of the local Users group. Add your regular user(s) to that group and check these assignments grant the right for Users:

Access this computer from the network.
Log on locally


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What do you want to give them access to? Most things administratively can be done from any workstation in the office using an MMC. I would never give a plain jane user access to the server.


----------

